# My daughter is gone.



## Nathan (Feb 12, 2022)

My sweet, loving daughter passed Wednesday evening in a hospital in Miami, Fl.  She had been living in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands for going on 3 years.   She had a massive brain bleed, likely from an aneurysm.  She was found laying on the floor by her bed by her roomate, she was breathing but unresponsive.  The roomate got the paramedics there, she was transported to a hospital in St. Thomas, where they discovered the brain bleed in a CT scan.  As there was concern that head trauma might have been the cause, the Dade County Medical Examiner's Office is going to investigate.   My view is with the results of the CT scan which points to an aneurysm, but speculation by her mother's husband prompted the Sheriff's Dept. to consider foul play.      Needless to say, I am beyond heartbroken, my son accompanied who on the trip was of course grief stricken, but much more 'functional' and was able to make all the necessary arraignments for her cremation and transport back to the States.    Angela was 43, has a daughter...soon to be 22.    Once we get her remains, we shall have a celebration of [her] life.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh my goodness, I am beyond words other than I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot even imagine what you are going through and my thoughts go out to you and your family during this extremely tough time in your life.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2022)

Nathan said:


> My sweet, loving daughter passed Wednesday evening in a hospital in Miami, Fl.  She had been living in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands for going on 3 years.   She had a massive brain bleed, likely from an aneurysm.  She was found laying on the floor by her bed by her roomate, she was breathing but unresponsive.  The roomate got the paramedics there, she was transported to a hospital in St. Thomas, where they discovered the brain bleed in a CT scan.  As there was concern that head trauma might have been the cause, the Dade County Medical Examiner's Office is going to investigate.   My view is with the results of the CT scan which points to an aneurysm, but speculation by her mother's husband prompted the Sheriff's Dept. to consider foul play.      Needless to say, I am beyond heartbroken, my son accompanied who on the trip was of course grief stricken, but much more 'functional' and was able to make all the necessary arraignments for her cremation and transport back to the States.    Angela was 43, has a daughter...soon to be 22.    Once we get her remains, we shall have a celebration of [her] life.


Oh dear lord, what a shock, what a tragedy! Nathan I can't even begin to address your grief. I am so sorry. I am sending out prayer for you and your family.


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 12, 2022)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 12, 2022)

I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter.  Such a tragedy for your family.


----------



## Jules (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh Nathan, I feel so bad for you.  There‘re no adequate words.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh no @Nathan!  So sorry to hear this.  Praying for you!


----------



## C50 (Feb 12, 2022)

What an awful thing to go thru.  I am so sorry.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 12, 2022)

Nathan said:


> My sweet, loving daughter passed Wednesday evening in a hospital in Miami, Fl.  She had been living in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands for going on 3 years.   She had a massive brain bleed, likely from an aneurysm.  She was found laying on the floor by her bed by her roomate, she was breathing but unresponsive.  The roomate got the paramedics there, she was transported to a hospital in St. Thomas, where they discovered the brain bleed in a CT scan.  As there was concern that head trauma might have been the cause, the Dade County Medical Examiner's Office is going to investigate.   My view is with the results of the CT scan which points to an aneurysm, but speculation by her mother's husband prompted the Sheriff's Dept. to consider foul play.      Needless to say, I am beyond heartbroken, my son accompanied who on the trip was of course grief stricken, but much more 'functional' and was able to make all the necessary arraignments for her cremation and transport back to the States.    Angela was 43, has a daughter...soon to be 22.    Once we get her remains, we shall have a celebration of [her] life.


I am so very sorry to hear this.  Prayers!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh My God, Nathan... this is beyond words from me...

I'm so sorry to hear this, your precious girl.. so young.. what a terrible tragic loss, I cannot imagine your pain.... may she Rest in peace,  and wait to see you again some day..


----------



## Chet (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## terry123 (Feb 12, 2022)

So sorry Nathan.  I understand about the brain bleed. In 1997 I had an aneurysm rupture and almost died.  Was put in a coma for 6 weeks and had problems coming out of the coma.  Please be aware that sometimes it can run in families and watch out for your "grand".  My father died of a rupture also.  My family was told to make funeral arrangements when my bleed happened as few people survive one.  I live everyday with this time bomb still in my head and with the aftermath.  So very sorry your daughter did not survive. You have my prayers.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 12, 2022)

@Nathan I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter. Losing a child, no matter their age, is something no parent should ever have to endure.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 12, 2022)

Dear Nathan, we are so sorry for your loss. My late wife had a subarachnid hemorrhage but survived, although it was touch and go.. Her father died from a brain aneurysm.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2022)

*Nathan this is Heartbreaking to hear. No Parent should ever lose a child. You are in my thoughts and Prayers.*


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 12, 2022)

Nathan, I know there is nothing I can say that will help, but know that I and a lot of the folks here are thinking of you.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 12, 2022)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2022)

My heart goes out to you, Nathan. I can only imagine how you and your family must be feeling, as I also have a daughter, and she is the world to me. It's lovely that you will be celebrating her life. I think that would have made her happy.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 12, 2022)

My deepest condolences Nathan. My heart goes out to you, and yours. Mike


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh Nathan I'm shocked and saddened to read this and *so very sorry* for your loss!  I will pray for solace for you and your family and that happy memories of her will ease your grief.


----------



## Devi (Feb 12, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear this, Nathan. My condolences to you.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 12, 2022)

That's one of the tougher things, to lose a child

I know that one

Don't put a check on emotions
Let them flow
For as long as it takes

Time will do some of the healing.......some


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2022)

So sorry to hear about your terrible loss. May she rest in peace and may her memory be a blessing.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 12, 2022)

Nathan
I am so very sorry for your loss. I cannot even imagine losing a child and the grief that would follow.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

So very sorry for your loss, Nathan. Definitely beyond words.
Know that we do care.
Very sad, for her, and for you, and for others who loved her.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm so sorry, Nathan. I hope you have a source of strength you can lean on while you need to. 

Don't forget to take care of yourself. That tends to happen without you even noticing.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 12, 2022)

Omgosh , I am so sorry to read this.

Sending my heartfelt condolences your way.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 12, 2022)

Nathan said:


> My sweet, loving daughter passed Wednesday evening in a hospital in Miami, Fl.  She had been living in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands for going on 3 years.   She had a massive brain bleed, likely from an aneurysm.  She was found laying on the floor by her bed by her roomate, she was breathing but unresponsive.  The roomate got the paramedics there, she was transported to a hospital in St. Thomas, where they discovered the brain bleed in a CT scan.  As there was concern that head trauma might have been the cause, the Dade County Medical Examiner's Office is going to investigate.   My view is with the results of the CT scan which points to an aneurysm, but speculation by her mother's husband prompted the Sheriff's Dept. to consider foul play.      Needless to say, I am beyond heartbroken, my son accompanied who on the trip was of course grief stricken, but much more 'functional' and was able to make all the necessary arraignments for her cremation and transport back to the States.    Angela was 43, has a daughter...soon to be 22.    Once we get her remains, we shall have a celebration of [her] life.



Be strong Nathan but know that we will always be here for you. 



Shed not a tear in sorrow or anguish for your precious child is now in the arms of the father of us all.



GOD Bless.


----------



## Leann (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm reaching out to you through prayers. Such an immeasurable loss. I am so very sorry.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 12, 2022)

The worst loss imaginable.  Take care of yourself during this stressful time.  Best wishes to you & your family.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2022)

I’m so sorry to hear about the passing of your daughter. May the special memories you made together help you through this difficult time.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh, Nathan, I'm so very sorry for your loss.  Just know that we are here for you and sending our deepest sympathies.


----------



## feywon (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh, Nathan, So sorry to hear that. Condolences to whole family. Loss of a child, no matter how old they are has always seemed to me the most difficult to bear.


----------



## Lara (Feb 12, 2022)

Nathan, oh my 
May God embrace you, her 22 yr old daughter, your family, and friends
whose hearts overflow with grief, unanswered questions,
and a deep sense of loss. We will all have you in our thoughts.
I'm so thankful your son was there to help you. You're in my prayers.


----------



## jujube (Feb 12, 2022)

So sorry for your loss, Nathan.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

_Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal._
Not my words but ones to convey my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 12, 2022)

If Tomorrow Starts Without Me by David Romano​





If tomorrow starts without me, and I'm not there to see,
If the sun should rise and find your eyes all filled with tears for me;

I wish so much you wouldn't cry the way you did today,
while thinking of the many things we didn't get to say.
I know how much you care for me, and how much I care for you,
and each time that you think of me I know you'll miss me too;

But when tomorrow starts without me, please try to understand,
that an angel came and called my name and took me by the hand,
and said my place was ready in heaven far above,
and that I'd have to leave behind all those I dearly love.

But as I turned to walk away, a tear fell from my eye,
for all life, I'd always thought I didn't want to die.
I had so much to live for and so much yet to do.
it seemed almost impossible that I was leaving you.

I thought of all the love we shared and all the fun we had.
If I could relive yesterday, I thought, just for a while,
I'd say goodbye and hug you and maybe see you smile.
But then I fully realized that this could never be,
for emptiness and memories would take the place of me.

And when I thought of worldly things that I'd miss come tomorrow.
I thought of you, and when I did, my heart was filled with sorrow.
But when I walked through Heaven's gates, I felt so much at home.
When God looked down and smiled at me, from His great golden throne,
He said, "This is eternity and all I've promised you,
Today your life on earth is past but here it starts anew.

I promise no tomorrow, but today will always last.
and since each day's the same, there's no longing for the past.
But you have been so faithful, so trusting, so true.
Though there were times you did some things you knew you shouldn't do.
And you have been forgiven and now, at last, you're free.
So won't you come and take my hand and share my life with me?"
So if tomorrow starts without me, don't think we're far apart,
for every time you think of me, please know I'm in your heart.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 12, 2022)

Very sorry for the sudden loss of your daughter. This is so hard. May she rest in peace and may you find peace as well.


----------



## kburra (Feb 12, 2022)

Dear Nathan,shedding a tear for you hear in Australia.
John Williamson - Flower On The Water [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Nathan said:


> My sweet, loving daughter passed Wednesday evening in a hospital in Miami, Fl.  She had been living in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands for going on 3 years.   She had a massive brain bleed, likely from an aneurysm.  She was found laying on the floor by her bed by her roomate, she was breathing but unresponsive.  The roomate got the paramedics there, she was transported to a hospital in St. Thomas, where they discovered the brain bleed in a CT scan.  As there was concern that head trauma might have been the cause, the Dade County Medical Examiner's Office is going to investigate.   My view is with the results of the CT scan which points to an aneurysm, but speculation by her mother's husband prompted the Sheriff's Dept. to consider foul play.      Needless to say, I am beyond heartbroken, my son accompanied who on the trip was of course grief stricken, but much more 'functional' and was able to make all the necessary arraignments for her cremation and transport back to the States.    Angela was 43, has a daughter...soon to be 22.    Once we get her remains, we shall have a celebration of [her] life.


@Nathan This is today's saddest news on SF.  I believe I'm not too far away from you geographically in SoCal.  If you're ok with it 
(I assume nothing), I would love to attend your daughter's Celebration of Life to represent your SF family and to also meet you in person.


----------



## JOONKA (Feb 12, 2022)

So sorry for your loss....it is a difficult thing to go through.  I know because I too just lost a daughter. I will keep you in my prayers,
may she rest in peace..... and yes, the memories do help to bring comfort.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 12, 2022)

Our Hearts go out to you, doing this time


----------



## DaveA (Feb 12, 2022)

Kaila said it perfectly - -"definitely beyond words".

You have my deepest sympathy.  - Dave


----------



## Matrix (Feb 12, 2022)

So sorry for your loss, Nathan. I can't imagine the pain of losing a child, she was so young.


----------



## Jace (Feb 12, 2022)

Nathan - Sincerest condolences, to you and yours.


----------



## Trila (Feb 12, 2022)

Nathan said:


> My sweet, loving daughter passed Wednesday evening in a hospital in Miami, Fl.  She had been living in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands for going on 3 years.   She had a massive brain bleed, likely from an aneurysm.  She was found laying on the floor by her bed by her roomate, she was breathing but unresponsive.  The roomate got the paramedics there, she was transported to a hospital in St. Thomas, where they discovered the brain bleed in a CT scan.  As there was concern that head trauma might have been the cause, the Dade County Medical Examiner's Office is going to investigate.   My view is with the results of the CT scan which points to an aneurysm, but speculation by her mother's husband prompted the Sheriff's Dept. to consider foul play.      Needless to say, I am beyond heartbroken, my son accompanied who on the trip was of course grief stricken, but much more 'functional' and was able to make all the necessary arraignments for her cremation and transport back to the States.    Angela was 43, has a daughter...soon to be 22.    Once we get her remains, we shall have a celebration of [her] life.


----------



## Trila (Feb 12, 2022)

My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Wren (Feb 12, 2022)

So,so sorry to hear of your heartbreaking loss Nathan, my  thoughts and prayers to you and your family


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 12, 2022)

So sorry, Nathan, for your loss! Feeling sad for you. My sister lost her son when he was 20, and it affects the whole family. May God bless you and your family during this difficult time. May her memory be eternal.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 12, 2022)

Nathan, I cannot comprehend how difficult this time must be for you, I am so sorry. Please know that I am thinking of you and praying for you, asking, on your behalf, the strength that you need to deal with so much grief.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm very sorry for your loss Nathan.  May you some day find some comfort in your memories of her.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm sorry for your loss, @Nathan. That's a terrible thing to have to go through, especially if her injury was the result of foul play.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2022)

Nathan, I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pam (Feb 13, 2022)

So very sorry for your loss, Nathan.


----------



## gamboolman (Feb 13, 2022)

Nathan,
So sorry for your loss.  Please accept our sincere prayers for comfort during this hard time.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> My sweet, loving daughter passed Wednesday evening in a hospital in Miami, Fl.  She had been living in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands for going on 3 years.   She had a massive brain bleed, likely from an aneurysm.  She was found laying on the floor by her bed by her roomate, she was breathing but unresponsive.  The roomate got the paramedics there, she was transported to a hospital in St. Thomas, where they discovered the brain bleed in a CT scan.  As there was concern that head trauma might have been the cause, the Dade County Medical Examiner's Office is going to investigate.   My view is with the results of the CT scan which points to an aneurysm, but speculation by her mother's husband prompted the Sheriff's Dept. to consider foul play.      Needless to say, I am beyond heartbroken, my son accompanied who on the trip was of course grief stricken, but much more 'functional' and was able to make all the necessary arraignments for her cremation and transport back to the States.    Angela was 43, has a daughter...soon to be 22.    Once we get her remains, we shall have a celebration of [her] life.


*Hugs* I'm sorry for your loss. I lost my mother in Dec. of 2021 to Covid. Thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Chris21E (Feb 13, 2022)

No words...So very sorry for such a horrible lost. We are All here for you and family.


----------



## oldpop (Feb 13, 2022)

My condolences to you and yours Nathan. May you all find peace.


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

So very sorry for your loss @Nathan, it is not natural for us to lose a child.
My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2022)

(((Nathan)))
There are no words to express.  My deepest condolences.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 13, 2022)

I am so sorry, Nathan. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## charry (Feb 13, 2022)

So sorry to hear your sad news….
sending my sincere condolences, to you and your family xx


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> My sweet, loving daughter passed Wednesday evening in a hospital in Miami, Fl.  She had been living in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands for going on 3 years.   She had a massive brain bleed, likely from an aneurysm.  She was found laying on the floor by her bed by her roomate, she was breathing but unresponsive.  The roomate got the paramedics there, she was transported to a hospital in St. Thomas, where they discovered the brain bleed in a CT scan.  As there was concern that head trauma might have been the cause, the Dade County Medical Examiner's Office is going to investigate.   My view is with the results of the CT scan which points to an aneurysm, but speculation by her mother's husband prompted the Sheriff's Dept. to consider foul play.      Needless to say, I am beyond heartbroken, my son accompanied who on the trip was of course grief stricken, but much more 'functional' and was able to make all the necessary arraignments for her cremation and transport back to the States.    Angela was 43, has a daughter...soon to be 22.    Once we get her remains, we shall have a celebration of [her] life.


Oh, Nathan, there are no words to soothe your loss.  My deepest condolences to you and your entire family of course and prayers for your solace and comfort.  I lost my one brother to the same thing and it is so heart rending.


----------



## caroln (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm so sorry for what happened to your daughter.  I wish I knew of something to say that would help, but I know from experience, like many more here,  the only thing that helps is time.  It will get better, I promise.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2022)

*Oh Nathan, how incredibly tragic to lose your daughter. Sending love and prayers. For a parent, there is no greater nightmare than to lose a child.*


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 13, 2022)

So very sorry to read about your  daughter.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2022)

@Nathan, I'm so sorry to hear the devastating news about your daughter.  May she rest peacefuly.  My condolences to you and your family, you are in my thoughts....hugs.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 13, 2022)

My heart goes out to you and your family @Nathan, may you find some comfort in the memories you have of her.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 13, 2022)

Prayers for your family.  So sorry.


----------



## Trish (Feb 13, 2022)

No words seem adequate Nathan.  Condolences to you and your family x


----------



## officerripley (Feb 13, 2022)

So so sorry for your loss, Nathan, my deepest condolences.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 13, 2022)

So sorry for you and for your daughter.  Angela was only 43 and should have lived for many, many more years.  I know, I'm 75 yet so many young people die for some reason or other.  Life sure is a gamble and you never know about tomorrow.  It is always sad and always hard for a parent to have a son or daughter pass away before them.  Best regards in a sad time.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 13, 2022)

There truly are no adequate words for one who has lost a child..know if possible each one of us would gladly ease your pain if only…I will pray that God send you strength in this horrible time…


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 13, 2022)

JOONKA said:


> So sorry for your loss....it is a difficult thing to go through.  I know because I too just lost a daughter. I will keep you in my prayers,
> may she rest in peace..... and yes, the memories do help to bring comfort.


We recently lost my DIL, who I loved like I birthed her and 5 weeks later her twin sister, so our families are still grieving. I understand how difficult and heartbreaking this kind of loss is. You have my deepest condolences on the loss of your daughter.


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 13, 2022)

My thoughts are with you at this loss of your daughter.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 13, 2022)

Nathan, I am so sorry, and such a shock to you. My sympathies to you all.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 13, 2022)

Thank you all, I so much appreciate each and every one's words of sympathy, comfort and support.   I am grateful to my daughter's best friend for bringing my grand-daughter so she could be at her mother's bedside to say goodbye.   The heart-ache will lesson with time...just when that will be is hard to tell...there will be more tears before they get to be less...


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 13, 2022)

So sorry Nathan, life can be so unfair.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 13, 2022)

@Nathan  There are no words i could say that would bring your Precious Daughter back to your arms......but please know, my prayers, and support are with you and your family. Stay strong. God has your ANGEL now, as you have always had, and always will have.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2022)

Oh my God Nathan. I’m so sorry about your daughter. Please accept my condolences. Pappy


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 14, 2022)

Truly sorry to hear about your daughter.
I too loss my daughter in 2016 she was 33.
I can't say the words that can be enough to bring you less grief it's hard to find a more comforting way to make it all not be.
Please know I am beside you through this painful time


----------



## Della (Feb 14, 2022)

What a tragedy for you and your family, Nathan,  I'm so sorry for all of you.


----------



## P A Tracy (Feb 14, 2022)

Just seeing his news. I am so very sorry for you loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## HoneyNut (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.  

That is good that her daughter had some last moments of being with her mom, and that your daughter had family with her even if not aware.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 14, 2022)

It is a terrible thing to lose one of your children. 
I have no words good enough to express my thoughts at this time.
Just know Nathan, that your grief is understood and there are some people here that have experienced the same pain. Diva knows better than most what you are going through.

Me, I just want you to know that I am holding you and your family in my heart right now.
May you find comfort in knowing that you are enveloped in the love of your forum friends.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 14, 2022)

I am so sorry to learn of the loss of your daughter. Parents are not supposed to outlive their children and it comes as such a shock when it happens. I will keep you in my thoughts as you navigate through this difficult time and I hope that your good memories of her will bring you comfort.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 14, 2022)

Oh, @Nathan.   Just seeing this. So sorry for the loss of your daughter.


----------



## Remy (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm so very sorry. What a loss and shock for you and your family.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

Nathan said:


> My sweet, loving daughter passed Wednesday evening in a hospital in Miami, Fl.  She had been living in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands for going on 3 years.   She had a massive brain bleed, likely from an aneurysm.  She was found laying on the floor by her bed by her roomate, she was breathing but unresponsive.  The roomate got the paramedics there, she was transported to a hospital in St. Thomas, where they discovered the brain bleed in a CT scan.  As there was concern that head trauma might have been the cause, the Dade County Medical Examiner's Office is going to investigate.   My view is with the results of the CT scan which points to an aneurysm, but speculation by her mother's husband prompted the Sheriff's Dept. to consider foul play.      Needless to say, I am beyond heartbroken, my son accompanied who on the trip was of course grief stricken, but much more 'functional' and was able to make all the necessary arraignments for her cremation and transport back to the States.    Angela was 43, has a daughter...soon to be 22.    Once we get her remains, we shall have a celebration of [her] life.


I am so sorry for your loss.  God bless you.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 11, 2022)

Today is my daughter Angie's birthday, would have been 44.   Much love flowing on her Facebook tribute page.   Her middle school/high school friends are spread around the country, but they stay in close contact.  They are all my _daughters_.   I am excited that I'll be seeing most of them in a few months, for my son's wedding, down in Zihuatanejo, Mexico.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

...wherever you are Angie.. it will forever be your Birthday and your family will always remember.. may you R.I.P sweet lady


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 11, 2022)

Happy Birthday to your late daughter! May her memory be eternal.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 11, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> @Nathan, I know there is nothing I can say that will help, but know that I and a lot of the folks here are thinking of you.


I am one of them. This loss is so sad because it is so untimely. Your hearts must be breaking right now. May you find comfort in each other's arms and in your memories.


----------



## Bella (Nov 11, 2022)

Nathan, to you and Angie on her birthday. Sweet remembrances.


----------



## Wren (Nov 11, 2022)

Thinking of you and your family on this sad day Nathan


----------



## Knight (Nov 11, 2022)

My condolences also on the loss of your daughter.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 11, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.  God bless you.


OMG, Nathan, I don't know how I missed this, unless it was when my computer had crashed and I was off for so long.  I am so sorry to read this, but glad all her friends stay in touch, and you all love each other so.  Sounds like your daughter had a Circle of Willis aneurysm.  May you daughter fly with the angels always and God bless you, and her daughter.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2022)

Dear Nathan .. words just don't seem adequate. Peace and comfort to you.


----------



## Kika (Nov 11, 2022)

Sending warm wishes & thoughts to you on this difficult day.
Happy birthday to Angie.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2022)

Be strong my friend.


----------



## Muskrat (Nov 11, 2022)

May you have peace. I am so sorry…unspeakable loss


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 11, 2022)

_*I am just reading this thread for the first time. Nathan, so sorry and
what a difficult day for you, sending you genuine caring thoughts and a*_
*hug, and a prayer also~*


----------



## SeniorSally (Nov 11, 2022)

I’m so sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2022)

Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## Been There (Nov 12, 2022)

I missed this, Nathan. I see this post is 9 months old, but I am sure the pain is still not over. I can share that pain with you having lost my parents when I was 9 and I still have days where I need to be alone. It's a struggle and I can only say I am very sorry for your loss. Life can be so cruel at times. Be well.


----------

